# Performing a work of magic by invoking cosmic laws



## cybermike (Dec 31, 2012)

In the physical universe, the cosmos, there are cosmic laws that apply. As one that studied these laws, I have discovered that cosmic laws have an interrelationship with each other. Let's call it a natural sequence. 

In the performing of magic, one must look at what one wants to achieve. And lets say that what you want to achieve is beyond the direct capabilities of the individual, then one has to invoke the laws that will interact upon each other to create the desired effect. 

For example, let us say that I want the fire department to come to a specific location. I could not just phone them up and say "Please go there!" They would ignore me, not so?

But, lets say I applied a match to a pile of rubbish. The natural progression is that the fire would spread, and someone would call  the fire department and then they would send a fire engine to where the fire was and put it out. 

This is a natural progression of laws that interact upon each other to achieve an effect. All I needed to do was strike the match and step back, and watch as the desired effect unfolded. 

This is how one performs a work of magic ...not so? 

Now, in the above scenario, one could say that the sequence of events that unfolded were fairly obvious.  There were a bunch of physical laws, and by triggering the initiator, I set a string of sequentially interrelated actions in motion to achieve a result that I could not achieve directly. 

Not only that, but by understanding the interrelationship and the natural progression of the laws in play, I can now acquire the power of prophecy. It is fairly obvious that if I see someone playing with matches ... the fire department will soon be arriving. 

It is also then possible that I could achieve the end result, not through direct action, but through indirect action. I could in fact, by knowing that here was a pile of flammable material in Mr Jones back yard, send young Peter to the shop to buy me a box of cigarettes and a lighter, knowing that he usually takes a short cut through the alley behind Mr Jones's house. 

Then I could just sit back and watch the magic unfold. Sending young Peter to the shop will bring out a fire engine... not so? 

Right, but that is dealing in specifics.

What we need to do in the broader sense is define the common set of cosmic laws that bind Peter, the shop, the heap of rubbish and the fire engine together conceptually, and then, once aware of the conceptual relationships, and not the specific relationships, identify the cosmic rules that apply,and then identify other conceptually similar scenario's that will interact to provide the same conceptual result. 

To do this, we have to to identify the general cosmic laws that would apply, and what cosmic law will trigger another cosmic law. 

And that is what I have done. I have studied the cosmos and I have built up a list of cosmic laws, a chain of inevitability, in which I can reduce the status of an entity like peter to a cosmic law, and what he is doing to a cosmic law, and the inevitable result to a cosmic law.

Let us start off with stating quite categorically that good will always prosper and evil is always doomed. You therefore stand a far better chance of success if you act with honor, then if your interests are dishonorable.

This does not mean that you may not benefit from your action, but if you inflict harm by your actions, beware. 

Secondly, everything in the cosmos has to follow a law. It is obliged to do so.And the purpose of a law is to either empower or curtail. To enable or disable. To oblige or deny. This is the contextual function of a law within the realms of the cosmos and everything it contains. 

And the cosmos, as the entity that functions within its own set of laws is bound to honor its own laws. Strangely enough,  have found that when imposing its own laws upon the cosmos, it has to obey them. It has no choice in the matter. 

The primary driving force of the cosmos is desire, and the secondary driving force is truth. As with any legal system, the only way to achieve a desired goal is to apply one truth upon another truth until you reach a point where the system has no choice other than to honor the laws that bind it and give you exactly what you desire. It does so because it own laws oblige it to do so. 

Do not think that the cosmos is bound to your interpretation of the truth. Your interpretation is irrelevant. It is bound to its own interpretations,so it is best you understand how the cosmos responds to its own laws rather than how you think you would like it to respond. You can not dictate to the cosmos, it dictates to you. If however, you present it with the truths of its own laws, and it agrees, it will do your bidding. 

This is the basic concept behind magic as I see it. The application of the truths of the laws of the cosmos upon each other to achieve a response from the cosmos that you could not achieve directly. 

And as everything exists within the cosmos, cosmic truths are applicable to everything, from the oceans to the clouds,from the dust on the ground to the stars in the sky. To the trails we leave and to you and to I 

So, like I said, I have several hundred cosmic laws that I have defined that are obliged to work upon each other, and I will share these with you over the times to come to that you may understand the mechanisms that make magic and wizardry possible and hopefully, you could end up performing some magic of your own.

Seeing as that you all like to talk about wizards and magic .... maybe its time for a few hands-on lessons.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 31, 2012)

I've not got much to add, having only quickly scanned it as I'm off to bed, but I like this idea; it strikes me very much as a programmer's perspective of the Universe - you've applied abstraction to the Universe, to figure out logical progression of events, and from these rules you can determine the implementation methods and effectively build your own API.

Divide and conquer the problem until everything is reduced into quantifiable rules. Test the rules until you are sure each is deterministic, then build yourself a system. Input A into rule x, you get output B. Combine rules and inputs until you have created a system that will solve the bigger problem. Neat.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 31, 2012)

Call me confused, but all I can read into this piece at the moment is that you have re-discovered the law of Cause and Effect - that a physical event can lead to a physical outcome. I'm not sure how this is described as Magic, unless suggested that Magic should have Cause and Effect.


----------



## cybermike (Dec 31, 2012)

Surely every effect has a cause .... ?

What else is magic other than an action by the enlightened that confounds the ignorant? 

A work of magic has unknown workings until someone takes the trouble to figure it out,or it is taught to someone. Then it just becomes the application of the knowledge that one person has over someone that does not have the knowledge.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Dec 31, 2012)

Interesting analysis.

As long as you don't do it too often, then the fire-engine won't come when your own house is really burning. Perhaps the classic story of the magician's downfall. Playing with fire, literally?


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 31, 2012)

cybermike said:


> What else is magic other than an action by the enlightened that confounds the ignorant?
> 
> A work of magic has unknown workings until someone takes the trouble to figure it out,or it is taught to someone. Then it just becomes the application of the knowledge that one person has over someone that does not have the knowledge.


Sorry, but isn't that just Clarke's 3rd Law?


----------



## TheTomG (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm also interested in the fact that you include people in your laws, as if their behaviour is always absolutely known. Now, with all the people I know, there is an element of unpredictability in there, not sure you could guarantee for sure that your person will take that route home, or that they'll decide to light up a ciggie (or just a match) or that they won't carefully extinguish it. Capricious things, people, and not found laws and rules yet for how they will act.

Then there are all the other factors that can come into play - another of these unknown elements, a neighbor, might have felt it was their civic duty to clean up the trash pile; or the fire engine might be elsewhere and unable to respond; or that the wind will blow away the trash pile; or that the fire will just not catch (I have to burn some of my trash, having no trash pick up in the country, and some days it is surprisingly hard to make something flammable actually ignite!) or any of the myriad other possibilities that the universe of ours so loves to indulge in.

Sounds like you have a plan, rather than a process, but one with plenty of holes in it for things to go wrong, so not what I would define as a law (which is something that MUST happen.)

Interested in seeing your actual examples.


----------



## zaltys13 (Jan 4, 2013)

As a Fortean, I don't believe in what you are saying, but I am _interested_ in what you are saying...


----------



## Dave (Jan 4, 2013)

TheTomG said:


> I'm also interested in the fact that you include people in your laws, as if their behaviour is always absolutely known. Now, with all the people I know, there is an element of unpredictability in there, not sure you could guarantee for sure that your person will take that route home, or that they'll decide to light up a ciggie (or just a match) or that they won't carefully extinguish it. Capricious things, people, and not found laws and rules yet for how they will act.



Like Brian, I don't understand why this is considered magic, however I think I disagree with what The TomG just said. That is undoubtedly true when looking at individuals, but not when looking at larger populations. When you look at how people act together then I believe you can say with some certainty that a certain number will do something predictable. So, to use your examples above - if you had 1000 people in your sample you could say that X number actually would take Y route home and that Z number would light up a match.

And that is exactly how illusionists work their tricks in front of crowded theatres. 

I remember that my Maths school teacher once did a trick with us at the end of term one year. He predicted that out of a class of about 33, two would share the same Birthday. No one in class believed him but when we went around the class, it turned out he was correct. We immediately suspected foul play - did he have access to school records? However, I have since discovered that statistically speaking the probability of two out of 33 people sharing a Birthday is quite astonishingly high. It just doesn't seem like it should be.


----------



## cybermike (Jan 4, 2013)

Not wishing to undermine anyone's belief system, but, for all his research, did Fort ever produce a resulting document that actually explained anything.

As far as Clarke's third law is concerned, I am not talking about any future technology, I am talking about understanding the laws of the cosmos, knowing when to give them a push and knowing when to get out of their way. 

I also can include the individual Tom. I am not basing my premise on group action, like some 'Mathematics of Humanity' as conceptualized by Asimov, although, thinking about it, just about everything is made out of collections of things that work together. 

OK, seeing as that there is an interest, let's carry on. 

This is not a collection of party tricks for me to explain. If you are expecting a description of how to to find a card, or make a coin vanish, then you may very well end up being disappointed.

What I am going to deal with first is the methodology. You can apply this to 'mentalist' type tricks if you like, but, the real wizardry comes from the degree to which one practices the art.  The question to be asked is whether or not you are locked into the premise that 'If it can be explained, then it cant be wizardry or magic.' 

Personally, I think that wizardry and magic has to be taught or else one could not have a place like Hogwarts or a wizards apprentice. If one has a phenomena, then it may be considered magical or occult ... till it is explained ... then it comes science or an art that is practiced.

I see a wizard as being the same as a doctor. Someone with a higher understanding of a specific field than the general populous. Someone that can do things that is beyond the abilities of the average individual. And this requires practice and continual study. Like I aid, its not a cheap parlor trick, though making pain go away by giving someone a tablet, would be seen by some as straight forward, the concept does originate with shamans and healers whose knowledge was seen by the people as magical. That was not a future technology ... It was an understanding of what laws applied, action and consequence. 

So, we start ... 

If there is a chain of action and consequence, which what this is all about, then it follows that any action performed by any entity within the cosmos must fall within the framework of a law that defines the response to the action. That response is in itself an action, which must then interact upon the next law, which must then interact upon the next one and so on. 

These laws must then logically be laid out in a linear manner, one after the other, following a specific pattern or order. You can not pick up a stone and have ripples splash on the edge of a pond. You first have to throw the stone into the water. The cosmic laws that define the sequence are therefore locked into an order and the one is firmly obliged to react as a direct function of the reaction of its predecessor.

There you have a sequence ... Pick up stone, throw it in pond, the water is displaced, ripples fan out, waves splash on the edge of the pond. 

These are however specifics. What we need to do is look at the concepts. There is a chain that is being followed, but then, there are, as I said, hundreds, if not thousands, if not millions of such cause and effect chains. The key, the trick, is to reduce them to broader concepts so that we can apply the concept of a stone hitting the water, to a generalized cosmic law that will describe the sequence of laws that will be invoked when a bullet hits a person, or a person rings a bell or finger hits a drum ... and so on. 

It is therefor logical that if these cosmic laws follow in sequence,  then we can number these laws in sequential order ... 1,2,3, .... 88,89,90 .... 200,201,202 .... and so on ad infinitum. 

Once we have these pieces of puzzle, containing short sequential orders of laws, it becomes possible to arrange them into a bigger picture. 

Then, something truly magical happens ... 

When you have the cosmic sequence, of cause and effect lined up perfectly, you can take any two known states and add them together to determine the law that will be invoked. 

Alternatively,  if you have a known state, and a desired state, the difference between the two is what must be applied to the known state to achieve the desired state. 

It may seem that because we are talking with sequentially numbered laws or states, that we are looking at numerology, and in a way I suppose it is. But then, is quantifying, or specifying the order of cars in a race an application of numerology? I suppose it could be

Lets look at some simple examples to start off with. 

19 is the number of uncertainty. It is a prime, and as such has a trunk and 19 branches like a palm tree. It has a base frequency cycle of one and a harmonic of 19 times that frequency. It has a value, quite obviously of 19 and it represents a cosmic law of the universe. The number itself represents the reality of itself. 19 means 19 and nothing else. It is unambiguous. 

Now taking number, sounds, trees or cosmic laws, you may process the number mathematically to produce a result. By reducing an entity to its closest meaning, and processing it with another entity you can, by understanding the state of the entity and by understanding the number of the state that is being applied to it, you may combine the two to produce another number that will represent what will happen when the two or more states are combined. 

But this needs to be based on the self evident truths. 

From laughter comes tears. This is a self evident cosmic truth and has worked into way into folklore as a known fact. A bunch of hyper laughing kids will soon see one of them crying. One will get a hiding or fall on his face or fall of his bicycle but when a bunch start out laughing ... it will end in tears. 

18 is the number of wonder. So, there you stand in wonder of someone or something that is doing something great. We are all laughing. 1 is the number of truth, and so the truth of wonder is 18+1 = 19 and 19 is the number of uncertainty. From this we can deduce that the truth of anyone doing anything of wonder will be that there will be those that will look on with uncertainty. 

19 is the number of uncertainty. And the truth of uncertainty is 19 + 1 = 20 and 20 is the number of trouble. It is therefore that the natural progression from uncertainty is trouble. 

And so, we have moved through a predictable sequence of events from wonder to uncertainty to trouble.

But now take trouble, 20 and uncertainty, 19. You are in trouble and you are uncertain. What is your destiny. 20+19 together equals 39 and 39 is the number of the angel, and the angel is the truth of death.

By understanding that you are in a state of wonder, the progression is towards uncertainty, and the natural progression is of uncertainty is towards trouble, and if you find yourself uncertain as to what to do in a state of trouble, your destiny is that you will meet the angel. The truth of the angel is the mind, but the angel is the truth of death. 

From this it becomes clear that on the one side of the angel is death and the other side of the angel is the mind. You can use your mind to think your way out or you can end up dead. 

if you are in a state of wonder, but are uncertain, 18 +19 = 37 your destiny is the rod, which is the guardian of the child. Uncertain wonder ends up with someone getting a hiding. So, you can quite rightly say that if there is a state of wonder and there is uncertainty about the wonder, the destiny is the rod. 

Now the rod (37) is the truth (1) of an entity of individual focus (a child) (36), or, the truth of an entity of individual focus (a child) is the rod (a reality of gods protection), and the truth (1) and a reality of those needing gods protection (37) is (the risk of) death (38) which is a vast and calculating structure. 

So, lets write that out. The truth of an entity of individual focus is an entity requiring gods protection from a vast and calculating structure, which can be seen as : give the child a rod so that he does not carry on doing what he is doing and kill himself. 

So, lets ask the laws a question. What is the name of death? Well the number of NAME is 14, and the number of DEATH is 38, so 14 + 38 = 52 and 52 is the number of the DEVIL. So, the NAME(14) of DEATH(38) is the DEVIL(52) ... or you could also say that death is the name of the devil. 

Now you can look at it in two ways, you can add or subtract the numbers to build up a picture. 

What will bring the DEVIL(52) to PEACE(30)? = 52+30 = 82 which is the number of ARMAGEDDON(82) or 52-30=22 the VAULT.  From this the calculation upon the cosmic laws of cause, effect and consequence indicate that the devil will only come to rest when he is placed in a vault or containment of sorts or when Armageddon comes to pass. 

What will bring the CHILD(36) to PEACE(30)? = 36+30 = 66 which is the number of WOMAN (66) or 36-30 = 6 ENERGY. Here we can see that the cosmic laws tell us that if you want to bring a child to peace, send him to his mother or make him tired. 

What will bring the WONDER(18) of WOMAN(66) = 18+66 = 84 which is the number of FAITHFULL(84) 66-18 = 48 BARRIER.  

Getting the general idea? 

But, I love this one ... 

What will happen when you EXPERIMENT (148) with the devil (52). Well the answer my friends is 148+52 is MANIFESTED ENTITIES (200) and 148-52 = PANIC(96). So, when you see someone experimenting or trying his luck with an entity of dire consequence, you can use the laws of cosmic consequence to predict the outcome, which in this case is fairly obvious.  But this is how calculating with numbers, words and cosmic laws works. 

By knowing the conceptual state of an entity and knowing where to put it in the linear sequence of cosmic laws, and by knowing what the ultimate desired state is, we can define what cosmic law, or sequence of cosmic laws to apply to achieve what one desires. 

Its like having a tube joining two half inflated balloons in a state of equilibrium. Squeezing on this one here will cause that one there to expand ... A form of disjointed cause and effect, a form of magic, especially if it is cosmic law that binds the two entities and not a piece of plastic tubing. 

And once you start to understand how it works, it can be very very useful.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2013)

cybermike said:


> Personally, I think that wizardry and magic has to be taught or else one could not have a place like Hogwarts or a wizards apprentice.



I don't mean to sound challenging, but I thought Hogwarts wasn't supposed to be real? 

Additionally, you're not talking about "fantasy magick" but instead "occult magick" - numerology is a Qabbalistic tool, but it's not supposed to be applied to English, but instead to Hebrew characters.

I remember reading Crowley trying to make sense of numerology in English, but even that showman gave up.



cybermike said:


> Not wishing to undermine anyone's belief system



In the meantime, we have a general rule here that we keep religious discussions off chronicles, and instead push it to our sister site interfaith.org.

There is a very diverse group of people on chronicles, and a wide range of beliefs. Previous experience shows that discussions on religious can tend to be uninvited and divisive in this sort of community setting, hence why I recommend if you want to continue this discussion, to take it to the forums on interfaith.org.

In the meantime, sorry but thread closed.


----------

